# Headlights/ Body work help



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

He guys as most of you know i just recently got my SE-R and im doing some front end work..repaint/touch up front bumper some scratches..new grill but anyway my headlights are dirty/faded/a bit of condensation so i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get new headlights? I find headlights online and stuff but i have none for the SE-R and the body shop the only way they can get me headlights is with the HID and itd be like $500, i know i can probably find ones cheaper even with the HIDs
also the body shop quoted me about $700 to do the work and paint the front bumper and about $600 for the rear bumper a couple of nicks and repaint..they said its cheaper then buying new SE-R bumpers and just painting them...is it true?


----------



## ILSER25 (Apr 16, 2010)

The reason it's so expensive to fix the bumper cover is because replacement parts for the SE-R are few and far between. I work for a body shop and I have called my suppliers to see if they have access to bumper covers and none of them do. Really the only way to fix them is to repair them.

As for the headlights, I would check ebay. I just looked and they have headlight sets without HID and with HID. They range in price from $55 up each or even $95 for a pair without HID.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

i looked on ebay..and i found those being for the other models not the SE-R...i heard and it does seem like the SE-R has different headlights because of the all black housing...this is what i heard...


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Yep, it's because they are painted black on the inside. And yeah, the $500 price is about right. I wound up getting both of mine replaced because of an accident, but I did toy around with getting a set of lenses from a lesser model and switching just the lens out on mine. You might want to look into something like that.


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks man had a feeling you'd know reply to it.....yeah i'll probably wind up doing/looking into that..im just waiting for my summer job to kick in so i can have the extra cash to do some mods im so itchy to mod it


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

05SER_NY said:


> thanks man had a feeling you'd know reply to it.....yeah i'll probably wind up doing/looking into that..im just waiting for my summer job to kick in so i can have the extra cash to do some mods im so itchy to mod it


NP, sorry for the delay. I try to bounce back and forth between here and NC, plus I have my own forum going on. If you ever need some help with anything and you're not getting a response-send me a PM or a message on my forum so I get an answer for you ASAP. 

I know what you mean about the modding though. I have about 4 projects going on at once and I'm trying to make the SER my main focus since it's the daily. The list is really piling up!


----------



## 240pusher (Jul 13, 2010)

05SER_NY said:


> He guys as most of you know i just recently got my SE-R and im doing some front end work..repaint/touch up front bumper some scratches..new grill but anyway my hid headlights are dirty/faded/a bit of condensation so i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get new hid headlight kits? I find headlights online and stuff but i have none for the SE-R and the body shop the only way they can get me headlights is with the hid kits and itd be like $500, i know i can probably find ones cheaper even with the hid kits also the body shop quoted me about $700 to do the work and paint the front bumper and about $600 for the rear bumper a couple of nicks and repaint..they said its cheaper then buying new SE-R bumpers and just painting them...is it true?


How much would it cost without the hids? because im sure you can get them without and go with some ebay ones said below it would be cheaper.


----------



## briguy518 (Aug 28, 2010)

You said that the headlights were dirty/faded and had some condensation. Is is just the plastic cover? Because I had the same problems with my maxima, and I didn't want to get bent over replacing them.

The condensation is easy, take headlights off the car, and place in a 200 degree oven (trust me, they'll be fine). This will loosen the glue that is holding the lens cover on. Remove the lens cover, remove as much of the glue as you can. Dry out the inside with a hair-dryer (clean the inside first, if desired), put reglue, and put a touch of gasket sealer next to the glue, on the step of the plastic part where the cover butts up to the body of the headlight and let dry. 

Next, to get rid of the dirty/milky/faded-ness, wetsand the entire cover, with progressively finer sandpaper. Once that is done, put some maguiars (sp?) Plastic-X, and coat the light. Then buff, just like waxing, and repeat until the headlights look shinier than your paint. 

Don't get me wrong, if you don't do this right you can damage the covers permenantly, but that is just my disclaimer. I'm going to do this to my car, once I get the time, I have the same problem. I had to do this to my 02 maxima, and it worked like a charm. At least this would save you some cash, and would give you great results. Hope this helps!

-Brian


----------

